# Wo Uzzi 2009 Probefahren (Nähe Stuttgart)



## stscit04 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich mal auf ein Uzzi VP 2009 draufsitzen kann, so
nah wie möglich bei Stuttgart? Ich habe auch ein Interesse daran, ein Testbike zu kaufen, wenn der Preis stimmt. Danke für jeden Hinweis,

Stefan


----------



## bestmove (5. Juni 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jetzt schon jemand ein Testbike verkauft  Wo kauft man eigentlich generell Intense Bikes zu vernünftigen Preisen? CRC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

CRC liefert nicht nach (D)
günstig am besten im USA/Canada Urlaub 
in willingen festival wird es wohl test-bikes geben woe um den 14.juli


----------



## ribisl (30. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> CRC liefert nicht nach (D)




Nach A schon - komisch!


----------



## Christiaan (30. Juni 2009)

Habe letzte Woche angerufen nach CRC, die durfen nicht mehr aussen England liefern


----------



## houtbay (30. Juni 2009)

Hab bei mailverkehr mit CRC die Auskunft bekommen, daß sie ordentlich Druck bekommen haben und sich auf den englischen Markt beschränken sollen. Wollen es sich jetzt nicht mit Intense verscherzen, da sonst die Versorgung des Rennteams "leiden" könnte.

Intense bekommt man aber auch hierzulande mit 20% Nachlaß.

Egal, zum Uzzi: Kann schon jemand was zu dem auf mtbr diskutierten Thema Kettenführung sagen? Angeblich ist, wie auch beim Tracer, kein Platz für die gängigen unteren Rollen in der ca. üblichen "acht Uhr" Position. Wäre ein k.o. Kriterium für mich, beim Tracer kann man ja noch hinsichtlich Zielgruppe usw streiten, aber beim Uzzi??


----------



## houtbay (12. Juli 2009)

Scheint hier keine Tracer oder Uzzi Fahrer zu geben, zumindest keine, die eine KeFü brauchen??

Hab auf mtbr.com mal eine Lösung für meinen blackspire stinger reingestellt, sollte auch beim uzzi funktionieren (mein user dort "raff"):

Senkkopfschraube in entsprechend abgedremelter Nut an der Rückenplatte.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532581


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Scheint hier keine Tracer oder Uzzi Fahrer zu geben, zumindest keine, die eine KeFü brauchen??



8 uhr geht beim alten wirklich nicht, aber 7 uhr ist kein problem. schau mal in meine gallerie.


----------



## houtbay (18. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> 8 uhr geht beim alten wirklich nicht, aber 7 uhr ist kein problem. schau mal in meine gallerie.



Ah, sorry, meine natürlich das aktuelle uzzi vp. Sollte kein Nostalgie-Thread werden


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juli 2009)

Beim alten geht 8 Uhr sehr wohl! Und beim alten hat sich CRC nicht bitten lassen, und hat auch noch Deutschland versendet! 
So bin ich auch zu meiner Uzzi für 1600,- gekommen!


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Beim alten geht 8 Uhr sehr wohl!



recht hatt er, hab es mir auch noch mal genauer angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun & Bike (28. Juli 2009)

Mein Sohn leistete sich das neue Uzzi und ist voll begeistert. Man kann damit problemlos 1000 Höhenmeter hochfahren - etwas langsamer als mit einem Allmountain Bike - dafür ist man der König beim runterfahren. Das Uzzi fährt sich wie ein Freerider. Leider lässt sich der Sattel, wegen dem verkrümmten Rohr nicht genügend absenken. Dies ist vorallem ein Problem, wenn man über 1.85 gross ist. Vielleicht hilft da eine variable Sattelstütze. Das Uzzi ist allen zu empfehlen, die halt gerne Berg ab die Sau rauslassen wollen, auch dort wo man nicht mit der Bergbahn hochfahren kann


----------

